# Scented neck pillow



## Chloe2010 (Dec 1, 2007)

I would like to make my Mom (rose 2005) a scented neck pillow that you can warm up in the microwave. (She knows about this).

What do you think would be the best thing to fill it with? Beans? Rice? Herbs?

Emma


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I like rice in my neck pillows, it hold heat well without getting too damp. Use your imagination on dried herb, just make sure they smell good after they are warmed back up. Essential oils just don't seem to hold their smell as long as dried herbs IMHO, I like lavendar with a bit of crushed pine. Very relaxing and earthy.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Emma and Welcome !!!
I agree with Tilly about the rice, although I have never made one, it just seems like the rice would work best, I also like the lavendar, it is suppose to be calming, I have not used the crushed pine either but that also sounds good. I am sure your Mom is going to love it.
Merry Christmas,
bopeep


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Emma, I have made several for gifts before and I used rice. I did not use any scents in the ones I made. Lavender does sound good. It would be soothing. 

I guess you know that when you finish we are going to want pictures. LOL

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

A friend made me one a few years ago that I still use several times a week and it has rice in it. She took a man's thermal sock, put in about a cup of rice or so, then sewed a seam halfway across the sock, about the heel section, then added another cup or so of rice and stitched up the top of the sock. She then made a polar fleece sleeve to put the sock into so that it has a washable covering. I love it!!!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

CoSunflower, I love that idea!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I use rice in the "rice socks" I make, although some people don't like the warm rice smell. Others have used corn or any kind of whole grain.

Emma, your idea for herbs/oils is a great idea. I have been in the malls around Christmas time & there is usually a free standing kiosk where they sell the polished product. Many times those are scented. If you are close to one, maybe you & your mom could make a trip to check out the scents. I think mints are a good choice too. 

Tilly, Very good idea to try warming the herbs to smell the warmed scent before putting in the rice sock. Hmmm, I wonder how balsam needles smell after a bit in the microwave?


----------



## Chloe2010 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas.

Emma


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Whole Flax seed.

A gal sold them here on the forum a couple years back and she filled them with Flax Seed.


----------



## emmyngus (Oct 3, 2002)

I've been wondering about using whole flax seed in a warmer. Would the seeds have so much oil that they wouldn't be safe to heat up time after time in the microwave? 

I have a pair of old socks that I use for myself for a foot warmer this time of year. Did a really "finished treatment" with them: rice in one sock. Tied a knot in it and then put it inside the other sock. Of course, it's not very good for a gift but I sure do enjoy it on cold nights!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I corresponded with the "gal" that sold the flax seed ones.

She used whole eatable versions of the flax seed - but upon research some use the birdseed version of flax seed. I have a big bag of flax seed and have tried it and they work nicely and I could not tell a smell as I did not add scent to them.

Angie


----------

